

MicroConf Europe 2014 is on right now: Follow the live blog here - benediktdeicke
http://www.it-engelhardt.de/microconf-europe-2014-hub/

======
davidw
I went last year and thought it was a great conference - it was so much fun to
meet up with a bunch of like-minded people. I would highly, highly recommend
it.

On the other hand, this year I figured that most of the good information would
probably leak out like this, and I could just spend the time actually working
on my site. For me, time is the limiting factor, not ideas about things to do.

------
wj
I always enjoy these notes. Thanks for posting them.

